# This is it



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

We have given up trying. I'm miserable. He's miserable. He says he will be miserable without me. I can't help thinking that I should stop being so selfish and take one for the team. Stay and put on a happy face so that the kids can have both parents and he can be happy. It hurts so much either way. How do you unravel 15 years together with the least collateral damage, especially when there are kids involved. At what point do you just say that your happiness is more important than the other 3 people on the house. I know I'm rambling. I haven't slept much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## guiltiskillingme (May 26, 2012)

I'm having the same issue... Seems very selfish to actually care about having a good life. How long have you been trying to make it work after realizing it was beyond repair ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

What is it that is making you miserable? How did you get to this point? You seem like you have checked out a while ago. Is there any change in circumstance you can see, and improvements that you can envision that could possibly bring you back to the table? And I am not talking about him begging enough, guilting you into it.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Rarely any marriage is beyond repair. 

Divorce is the easy way out and ends up hurting both parties a lot.

What are the issues?


----------

